# Was sind Dunkelläuferinnen?



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

Salve,

ich frage mich seit längerem, was es mit diesen Dunkelläuferinnen auf sich hat. 
Man trifft eine in Utgard als Questgeberin oder eine andere beim Flanieren in Dalaran.
Sie werden als Aufklärer eingesetzt, soviel weiß ich.
Aber damit endet mein Latein. Wer sind die und welche Zusammenhänge gibt es?

Danke, C


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2010)

Das sind untote Waldläuferinnen die in der Schlacht um Quel'Thalas gefallen und von Arthas wiedererweckt worden sind.


----------



## Cazor (29. September 2010)

ah hab was ausgegraben.

Fasse zusammen:
Dark Ranger (Dunkelläuferinnen) waren Waldläufer der Hochelfen, die beim Kampf gegen die Geißel fielen.
Ihre unsterblichen Seelen wurden von Arthas mit Frostgram "aufgesaugt" und dann von seinen Schergen geknechtet und gefoltert. Als Banshees.
Durch glückliche Umstände gelang es einigen, der Knechtschaft zu entrinnen und ihre alten Körper (?) wieder zu besetzen. Rotäugig und wiederbelebt streifen sie finster durch Dalarans Gassen oder die Seelenschmiede.. unfähig ihre alten Kenntnisse zu benutzen, ersetzen sie diese durch ihre als Banshees gelernten Fähigkeiten der Nekromantie.
Lesenswert auch im Kontext Sylvanas Geschichte hier bei buffed:
http://www.buffed.de...von-Quel-Thalas

Kommt das so hin?

Wäre das overpowert, wenn man einen RP Charakter als Dunkelläufer bezeichnet?
Das würde ich nämlich gern mit meiner Jägerin tun, traue mich aber nicht.


Hier ein Bild von ihr:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rote Augen, düstere Kleidung, Jägerin. Würd gern etwas Dunkelläuferiges für sie erarbeiten aber ich möchte wirklich keinen zu abgehobenen Char spielen. Mir reichen diese ganzen Fürsten und Hochadeligen, wer macht denn in Silbermond sauber? Ahja, da gibts ja die vollautomischen Reinigungsdinger, Besen genannt.


----------

